# Fallout from the Satellite



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

The US government has reported fallout from the recent spy satellite shooting has hit a member of the military's home in eastern Missouri. Reports show that not only was his house completely destroyed, his entire city was wiped off of the map.


WOW!!! That's all I know to say. The generosity of this forum is amazing! I just want to say THANK YOU to all who have participated in this mass military napalm bomb. 

I guess now is also a good time to let the cat out of the bag on my upcoming trip. Next week I am going back to Iraq. I know I just got home, but there is still a job to do. I'm sure I speak for most military members when I say that I am proud to represent you fine people when I work in other countries. The people of this forum represent the finest values of the America that we choose to defend. You are honest, generous, loyal, friendly, and many other things that embody the true spirit of being American. Thank you for your undying support in these hard times, and know that your contributions do not go unnoticed.

Thanks again!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that is a great hit. And well deserved for all you do for us. You say things that we do don't go unnoticed, don't forget about everything you have done and are doing for us. I don't know you at all as I am still a relative noob on this site, but thank you for everything you do for this country. You deserve every gift in that box and more! God bless you when you are over there and keep your head down!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I am glad to see you got hit, but I am somewhat sorry to hear you've got to go back. I will keep you and all those who serve in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

If you'll notice the ammo can is made into a humi! That's just like the first humi I had. It's still in Iraq from my first time, and this one will be there shortly.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I very glad you recieved the smokes. It was my pleasure in taking part of the Mass-Bombing. You guy's do more for us than you'll ever know. We appreciate your sevice for our Great country and hope for you and your brothers a safe return. Our prayers are always with you. GodSpeed to you all.

David


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for your service! 

Great Napalm attack!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Dustin,

Congrats on the best bomb you'd ever want to get hit with.

Godspeed Brother.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Reading your post I got a chill from being so proud of you guys that fight for us! Be safe and most of all remember we are here for you.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great things happen to great people--nice, very nice.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Godspeed!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Dustin...well what can I say...You are a class act and a true hero. i know you probably hate that word and can think of so many others that are "Real" heros...but to us our military means so much to so many. The sacrifices you make are immense. Im proud to be able to hang with you vertually, but more proud to know that its the type of people like you that make up our brothers and sisters in uniform. Thanks you for your service...you are very appreciated by many here. 

Please make aure we have your apo when you go over seas. God Bless you and be safe.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats, Dustin, on the hit. You most certainly deserved it!

Thanks for your service to our country. After having been over there the first time (17 years ago), I feel a kindred spirit with those of you going over now. Just makes me want to give a great big bear-hug to all of you guys and gals!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I would just like to take a moment to thank you and all the Service Men and Women around the world for the truly great job they do.

Godspeed!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good Luck, God Speed, Return to us Quickly and Unharmed.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

my prayers will be with you. return home safely.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Dustin, enjoy brother you all make us PROUD to be an AMERICAN. Enjoy and be safe. Flint


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice hit. If you find your way to Baghdad look me up we will have one together.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice hit. Thank you so much for serving and doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice.....what is the deal with those cafe creams that have been floating around ?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I salute you Sir. My prayers are with you. Keep your head down and bring your ass back home safe and soon!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Txbob said:


> Nice hit. If you find your way to Baghdad look me up we will have one together.


My old unit is in Baghdad right now. I doubt I'll make it there, but I always try to. PM me your addy and I'll get you some smokes. I have a couple hundred that I'm gonna try to take with me that have been donated or I have bought for the trip. I want to send some to them, and if I do I'll send some your way also. It'll be the first APO to APO bomb!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the well-deserved bomb and *THANK YOU!!*
Stay safe!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice hit. some great sticks there


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, thats an amazing bomb!

Thank you so much for your service. If you ever need anything over there, let us know and we will surely do our best to hook you up. Stay safe over there!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Stay safe and enjoy those cigars!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

That is awesome Dustin. You deserve it. You've become a good friend and a better BOTL. I pray that you and all of your military brothers and sisters come home safe.
Thank You.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit and good to see the support for the troops this sight demonstrates. Good luck down range. Ill be there with ya in Oct.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

It'll be the first APO to APO bomb!!![/QUOTE]

Sorry but the first APO to APO bomb was conducted last month when I sent three boxes from Korea to BIAP for some of my troops form the old unit. So this would be the first in theater cigar IED.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

ytford said:


> Sorry but the first APO to APO bomb was conducted last month when I sent three boxes from Korea to BIAP for some of my troops form the old unit. So this would be the first in theater cigar IED.


I'll take that, lol.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Enjoy it all Dustin! You should have enough to smoke and share with your buddies in Iraq. And if you run short ... you know who to ask! Good luck and stay safe man!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Fantastic!!


----------

